# Agonal Haunts Monster Monastery 2010



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is the 2010 Monster Monastery we had 1064 visitors and raised over 300.00 for our causes.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Holy crap...I would have never guessed looking at the exterior that there was such an elaborate haunt waiting behind the entrance. Very cool haunt...I loved the floating table and all of the paintings hanging on the walls...a whole lot of experience packed into the space. Looked very fun!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, alot of nice work there.


----------



## mtfd66 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

It is pretty cool huh?(ROFL)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love that you were able to raise money for a cause. Fantastic haunt, great work all around!!!


----------

